# New York City wanted 8th April



## bogof1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello everyone
I'm looking for something in New York City from 8th April 2016 for 3 nights. Just need one room but must have twin beds or 1 bed and a sofa bed as its 2 blokes travelling together. I know it's gonna be tough but nothing ventured, nothing gained
Thanks
Nigel


----------

